# behavior after getting shots????



## Whitney (Nov 27, 2006)

I took Jolie to the vet today to get her second shots, she was fine after the visit. After about an hour she was fine and running around. Well she just woke up from her nap and I tried to pick her up and she started yelping. I tried a second time a minute later thinking maybe she just didn't like the way I picked her up but she still yelped. (she got her shots around her shoulder) I don't feel anything when I light rub her around where the shot was. Now I'm scared something is wrong and I don't know if its just sore or what. Any help given is extremely appreciated!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It is normal for them to be kind of tender for a few days after the shots.
Just keep an eye on her incase she starts swelling up or having trouble breathing or seems like all she wants to do is sleep.
If any of those things happen call your vet ASAP.

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

ahh please dont worry this is completely normal, when mylo had his second shot he was fine then all of a sudden if i even tried to touch him he yelped, he held his head down and was shaking, i started crying thinkin he was dying, i rang the emergency vet and she said its normal for him to be doing this. I was sooo worried though, it was only like a week after getting him i thought oh god, hes really ill. It wears off after a good sleep he was fine..


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

Tyson did the same thing when he had his shots, i felt so bad for him


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly did the same thing. She also threw up in the car on the way home. It was a miserable experience the whole way round...my big dogs don't even flinch, but EVERYTHING is different with a chi.

You could call the vet about a little baby aspirin or something...that might help.

When they are bigger, it's not so bad. I'm dreading Dolly's shots this month, but she weighs 2 1/2 lbs more than the last booster, so hopefully, it won't be as bad.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Gizmo was great getting the shots and afterwards. No problems at all. 
I hope yours is feeling better soon..


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Bu has the worst time with his shots. He really feels them. All he does is sleep for a couple days... he loves my bed.  But his second rabies is what gave me a scare. I really thought we were losing him with that. The doc said I could have given him benedryl.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Chica was Ok after her shots, but the vet warned me that she could be sore. I would just keep a close eye to see how your baby feels now. It sound totally normal to me. Just like how some people have sorness or brusing when they have an injection or give blood. Good luck!


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

BlackJack always was tender and screamed for a few days after wards, even just picking him up. When Ace had his shots, he was totally fine, didn't even phase him. guess it just depends on the dog and the pain level


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tenderness is normal...Beau is the same way, so I'm just extra careful about handling him after his shots. The thing that I worry about after getting shots is any kind of allergic reaction or swelling, which he's never had, thank goodness...but I always keep a close eye on him the rest of the day and make sure to have some Benadryl on hand just to be safe.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

Charlie was very lethargic and trembling the day after his shots and not from being cold. When I called the vet, they said he was having a slight allergic reaction. I was told to give him 2 teaspoons of children's liquid benedryl a day. This worked tremendously!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Stewie always yelps when he's touched where he got a shot for a few days. Gracie isn't quite as bad, but she still doesn't like it. I wouldn't worry about. Just keep an eye on her & make sure everything else seems normal.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

aw...just keep a eye on her, like everyone is saying its pretty normal.

i have to tell you my Bear is HORRIBLE about getting shots. all the vet has to do is walk in the exam room and he starts screaming! it was so loud the receptionist came in to make sure everthing is ok! he doesnt struggle or try and bite just stands there shaking and screaming. its a little embarassing acually. lol! the vet just laughs at him because its all show. he knows the vet techs and receptionists will baby him and he just eats it up...

hope your baby is feeling better


----------

